# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ماذا تريدون يا شباب , احكوها ع بلاطة!

## هدوء عاصف

*ماذا تريدون يا شباب*
*احكوها ع بلاطة!* 






*من هو الرجل وكيف يفكر ..*
*والواجب ان لا نجمع الكــــــــــــــــــل ..* 
 

*إذا تعاملتِ معه بلطف قال: إنها وقعت في حبي*
*وإذا لم تفعلي قال: إنها مغرورة*  


*إذا أحسنتِ ارتداء ملابسكِ قال: إنها تحاول أن تغويني*
*وإذا لم تفعلي قال: أنها فاقدة للذوق* 



*إذا تجادلتِ معه قال: إنها عنيدة*
*وإذا التزمتِ الصمت قال: إنها لا تملك عقلاً* 


*إذا كنتِ أكثر ذكاءً منه فإنتِ تسرقي الأضواء منه*
*وإذا كان أذكى منك فإنه عظيم*  


*إذا لم تحبيه حاول أن يمتلكك*
*وإذا أحببته حاول تركك* 


*إذا حدثته عن مشاكلكِ فأنتِ فتاة مزعجة*
*وإن لم تفعلي فأنتِ لا تثقي به*  


*إذا وبّخته فأنتِ كمربية أطفال*
*وإذا فعل هو فذلك لأنه يهتم لأمركِ* 



*إذ خالفتِ وعودك معه فأنتِ لا يمكن الوثوق بكِ*
*وإذا فعل هو فإنه كان مجبراً على ذلك* 



*إذا كنتِ اهتممت بمظهرك كثيرا فأنتِ فتاة سيئة* 
*وإذا فعل هو فإنه رجل محترم*  



*إذا احسنتِ في الاختبارات قال: إنه الحظ*
*وإذا فعل هو قال: إنه ذكاء* 



*إذا آذيته فأنتِ قاسية* 
*وإن آذاكِ هو فأنتِ فتاة مفرطة الحساسية* 



*إذا وجّهتِ هذا الكلام للشباب أقسموا أنه ليس حقيقياً*
*وإذا لم تفعلي قالوا: إنها أنانية* 






*فماذا تريد ايها الشاب مني .. اجبني فانا فتاة لي احساسي وطموحي ..*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (41):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شو رأيك شذى؟
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء الموضوع جميل بس انت مش شايف ثقلت العيار على الشباب 

 :Bl (25):  :Bl (25):  :Bl (25):  :Bl (25):  :Bl (25):  :Bl (25):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مو كل الشباب هيك صح هدوء؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء الموضوع جميل بس انت مش شايف ثقلت العيار على الشباب


 
 
*لا عادي ما احنا كلنـــــا متفهمين للمواقف اللي انذكرت أعلاه*

*وبالتالي بأصل الموضوع يتطلب منك الدفاع عن نفسك..*

*وضّح شو بدك بالزبط مشان تحسّن صورة (آدم) أمام (حوّاء) اللي دائما بتحس بتعالي الرجل عليها ..*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خيو هدوء انت شب ولا بنت 
وبعدين صح يا شباب والله انكو بتحيرو احكو شو بدكو على بلاطة 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شذى لاحظي انو مكتوب بأول الموضوع:

الواجب ان لا نجمع الكل..


لاحظتي؟؟
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

مهو يا خوي الشباب ا بعجبهم العجب ولا الصيام في رجب :Eh S(2):  هذا بشكل عام 

لكن بشكل خاص لم تواجهني شيء مما ذكرت والحمد لله في خلال رحلتي مع من أحببت :Icon31: 

ربما يعود لأسباب أذكر منها حسن التصرف ورجاحة العقل في الموقف
والتنازل لحياة أبسط وخالية من التعقيد النظر لأبعد حد ممكنفي كل أمر أو موقف يصادفنا قوة التحمل على المواجهة من أجل النجاح والاستمرار


تقبل مروري هدوووووء ودام ما تريد أيها الشاب :SnipeR (9):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مزبوط ! [/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *لا عادي ما احنا كلنـــــا متفهمين للمواقف اللي انذكرت أعلاه*
> 
> *وبالتالي بأصل الموضوع يتطلب منك الدفاع عن نفسك..*
> 
> *وضّح شو بدك بالزبط مشان تحسّن صورة (آدم) أمام (حوّاء) اللي دائما بتحس بتعالي الرجل عليها ..*


يلا دافع عن حالك يا قرابتي 
وصح يلا شباب اعطونا نشوف حججكو 
انا معك هدوء   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> خيو هدوء انت شب ولا بنت 
> وبعدين صح يا شباب والله انكو بتحيرو احكو شو بدكو على بلاطة


 

*لا انا شب بس دائما بحس انو البنات مظلومين* 
*فبتضامن معهم مش اكتر!* 
*يعني اذا بدك محامي دفاع*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اوكي هدوء هذا الموضوع بعصبني ما بحب اناقش فيه لهيك الموضوع يلي بدو يناقش فيه هو حر .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بس وضحها هدوء حطها باحمر متلا وكبر الخط مو مبينه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اوكي هدوء هذا الموضوع بعصبني ما بحب اناقش فيه لهيك الموضوع يلي بدو يناقش فيه هو حر .


 

*انتا حر حبيبي خد راحتك*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *لا انا شب بس دائما بحس انو البنات مظلومين* 
> *فبتضامن معهم مش اكتر!* 
> *يعني اذا بدك محامي دفاع*


شكراً هدوء والله ما حد حاسس بالبنات بالمنتدى غيرك يسلموووو هدوء

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الموضوع حلو للنقاش وللطرفين كمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

*عبد الله شكرا*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هدوء طيب انته ما حكيتها ع بلاطه 

شو بدك تحكي يا ترى ؟!!!! :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محامي دفاع هو 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء طيب انته ما حكيتها ع بلاطه 
> 
> شو بدك تحكي يا ترى ؟!!!!


 
 
*ما كنت اعرف انو الموضوع كتير حساس بالنسبة لعبدالله*

*ومادامو هيك بضحك وبدون ما يشارك بكلام مفيد رح استنى ليطلع من هون او يحكي رأيه وانا بحترم آراء الجميع طبعا.*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شباب ما في داعي للعصبية وهدوء انت كتبت موضوع بدك تتحمل الكل 
وعبدالله هيك بيعبر عن نفسه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء ما تخليني اضلني اضحك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هدوء ما بدنا ناقش اليوم .. اصلا ما في غيري وغيرك وكم واحد يالي بيعرفو يناقشو لانه مو الكل بيعرف يناقش

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*كـ شــــــــــاب*

*ان تكون فتاة أحلامي:*

*محجّبة .. صادقة .. جميلة .. ووفيّة*


*تكون بذلك قد استحوذت على كامل نصيبها من قلبي*


*ع بلاطة: ما اريــــــده من الفتـــــــــــاة ، ان تهتم بي أكثر مما تهتم بنفسهـــــــــا .. فإن كان اهتمامها بي كذلك فسيتركز كل اهتمامي بهــــــــــــا وسأهتم بها كما لم يهتم بها او لأمرهــــــــا مخلوق!*
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هدوء ما تخليني اضلني اضحك


 
طيب ضحكني عشو بتضحك دخلك شو يالي بضحك بالموضوع فهمني؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بيكفي يا بتحطو موضوع وبتجاوبو على قد السؤال ومن دون عصبية يا لا تحطوووو :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> *كـ شــــــــــاب*
> 
> *ان تكون فتاة أحلامي:*
> 
> *محجّبة .. صادقة .. جميلة .. ووفيّة*
> 
> 
> *تكون بذلك قد استحوذت على كامل نصيبها من قلبي*
> ...


كتيييييييييييير حلو  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *ما كنت اعرف انو الموضوع كتير حساس بالنسبة لعبدالله*
> 
> *ومادامو هيك بضحك وبدون ما يشارك بكلام مفيد رح استنى ليطلع من هون او يحكي رأيه وانا بحترم آراء الجميع طبعا.*



هونها هدووووء طول بنطلوك واحكي 
وأصابع ايدك مو زي بعض 
واللي بدك اياه بصير 
بس شوي وبرجع :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بيكفي يا بتحطو موضوع وبتجاوبو على قد السؤال ومن دون عصبية يا لا تحطوووو


 

*لاحظي يا بنت الشديفات اللي مش عاجبوا الموضوع هو شخص واحد ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هونها هدووووء طول بنطلوك واحكي 
> وأصابع ايدك مو زي بعض 
> واللي بدك اياه بصير 
> بس شوي وبرجع


 

 
*لا لا لا كتير هادي انا يا هنـــــــــاء*

*بس قصدت انو بس يبطّل ضحك بحط رأيي*

*وبس بطّل حطّيتو!!*


*اذا بدك ترجع تضحك بتقدر ترجع*

----------


## دليلة

ارضاء الشباب غاية لاتدرك  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
طيب مادام فيه عدد لا بأس به من البنات خلينا نقول:

انو الشب بحب الحرية .. وبحس نفسه لما يكون مرتبط مع فتاة (انها بتحد من حريته) .. مشان هيك بصير ينتقد الصغيرة والكبيرة كنوع من القاء اللوم عليها مشان تحس انو بحاجة للحرية..

بس السؤال: يعني وان أخذ الحرية هل بترك عادته؟؟؟

برأيي نعم ويصبح ملكا لهــــــــا .. 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ارضاء الشباب غاية لاتدرك


 

*انا معك بهاي ولكن ليس الجميع.. صدقوني غايات الشباب مهما عظُمَت تبقى محدودة .. ما يريده من الفتاة قلبها فإن امتلكه واستطاعت بدورها المحافظة على امانتها معه ( فقد فاز وكفى )*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> *طيب مادام فيه عدد لا بأس به من البنات خلينا نقول:*
> 
> *انو الشب بحب الحرية .. وبحس نفسه لما يكون مرتبط مع فتاة (انها بتحد من حريته) .. مشان هيك بصير ينتقد الصغيرة والكبيرة كنوع من القاء اللوم عليها مشان تحس انو بحاجة للحرية..*
> 
> *بس السؤال: يعني وان أخذ الحرية هل بترك عادته؟؟؟*
> 
> *برأيي نعم ويصبح ملكا لهــــــــا ..* 
> [/align]


 
في كتير شباب بيحكو انهم لما يرتبطو ما بياخدو حريتهم بكل شي .. 
وجواب على سؤالك بحكيلك نعم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> في كتير شباب بيحكو انهم لما يرتبطو ما بياخدو حريتهم بكل شي .. 
> وجواب على سؤالك بحكيلك نعم


 

*شذى أتعلمين ماذا يريد الشاب أيضا؟؟؟* 
*(((الثقة)))* 

*الشاب يعشق ثقة فتاته به .. وحينها يحس بحريته المطلقة التي اهدته اياها فتاة احلامه .. فالثقة المتبادلة تريح الشاب والفتـــــــــاة على حد سواء من هموم وتبعات اي علاقة حب تربطهما!*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شوفو اول شي عبدالله عاجبو الموضوع وما حدا يحكي عنو لأنو قرابتي 
2- الشباب بحسهم غامضي تعرف يا هدوء بكره فيهم شغلة انو لما بتحبهم وحدة بيتركوها ليش ما بعرف وبتبقى تعاني من الم الذكرى حاب بس افهم ليش وشو سر الواحد من الشباب يطلع بس بالعيون من دو ما يحكي مع البنت يعني ممكن يحبها ولا بس مجرد تطلع وبس 
3- ازا الشب حب وحدة ليش عينو بتطير على وحدة تانية 
4- مش الحق على الشباب بس في بنات بيحبو لدرجة الجنون وبس يجي عريس تترك حبيبها ليش ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *كـ شــــــــــاب*
> 
> *ان تكون فتاة أحلامي:*
> 
> *محجّبة .. صادقة .. جميلة .. ووفيّة*
> 
> 
> *تكون بذلك قد استحوذت على كامل نصيبها من قلبي*
> ...


جميل ما تريده ...ز لكن هدوء أيكفي ذلك ؟؟؟
أتستطيع حينها أن تتحمل ماوجدت فيها من صفات ان كان هناك شيء سيء؟؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شوفو اول شي عبدالله عاجبو الموضوع وما حدا يحكي عنو لأنو قرابتي 
> 2- الشباب بحسهم غامضي تعرف يا هدوء بكره فيهم شغلة انو لما بتحبهم وحدة بيتركوها ليش ما بعرف وبتبقى تعاني من الم الذكرى حاب بس افهم ليش وشو سر الواحد من الشباب يطلع بس بالعيون من دو ما يحكي مع البنت يعني ممكن يحبها ولا بس مجرد تطلع وبس 
> 3- ازا الشب حب وحدة ليش عينو بتطير على وحدة تانية 
> 4- مش الحق على الشباب بس في بنات بيحبو لدرجة الجنون وبس يجي عريس تترك حبيبها ليش ؟


 

*اول شي حصل خير وما حدا زعل من حدا*

المهم:


الشباب بحسهم غامضي تعرف يا هدوء بكره فيهم شغلة انو لما بتحبهم وحدة بيتركوها ليش ما بعرف وبتبقى تعاني من الم الذكرى حاب بس افهم ليش وشو سر الواحد من الشباب يطلع بس بالعيون من دو ما يحكي مع البنت يعني ممكن يحبها ولا بس مجرد تطلع وبس 
 
*الغموض عند شاب بكون تابع لشخصيته وهاد امر برجعله الو نفسه.. اما ليش بحبوا وبتركوا فهاد اكيد نابع من عدم احساسهم بمشاعر الناس، ما انتي بتلاقي الواحد من الشباب لإمو ما عندو وفا فكيف بدو يخلص لوحده الله اعلم من وين اراضيها!! اما بالنسبة للغة العيون فهاد شاب خجول وحساس خيتي ما تخافي عليه بكرة بتعلم وبصير متل البلبل*  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> طيب مادام فيه عدد لا بأس به من البنات خلينا نقول:
> 
> انو الشب بحب الحرية .. وبحس نفسه لما يكون مرتبط مع فتاة (انها بتحد من حريته) .. مشان هيك بصير ينتقد الصغيرة والكبيرة كنوع من القاء اللوم عليها مشان تحس انو بحاجة للحرية..
> 
> بس السؤال: يعني وان أخذ الحرية هل بترك عادته؟؟؟
> 
> برأيي نعم ويصبح ملكا لهــــــــا .. 
> [/align]*



أكيد اه وعن تجربه 
أثناء علاقتي مع زيد تركت له كامل حريته في كل  شيء حتى وصل به الأمر 
أنه تمنى أن (( نزعل من بعض )) فشل ولم يستطع والأمر الآخر من خلال حريته المطلقة أطلق حريتي في اللامحدود ...  :Icon31: 
وهنا ينطبق الأمر على الثقة الامحدودة بنيت على فهم وتقدير كاف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شوفو اول شي عبدالله عاجبو الموضوع وما حدا يحكي عنو لأنو قرابتي 
> 2- الشباب بحسهم غامضي تعرف يا هدوء بكره فيهم شغلة انو لما بتحبهم وحدة بيتركوها ليش ما بعرف وبتبقى تعاني من الم الذكرى حاب بس افهم ليش وشو سر الواحد من الشباب يطلع بس بالعيون من دو ما يحكي مع البنت يعني ممكن يحبها ولا بس مجرد تطلع وبس 
> 3- ازا الشب حب وحدة ليش عينو بتطير على وحدة تانية 
> 4- مش الحق على الشباب بس في بنات بيحبو لدرجة الجنون وبس يجي عريس تترك حبيبها ليش ؟


 


*ازا الشب حب وحدة ليش عينو بتطير على وحدة تانية* 


*هاي مشكلة الصحبة وما بعرف شو يعني بتلاقي عند الشب 4 -5 صاحبات بس ليش البنات ما يسألوا نفسهم .. انا ليش بحب شب الو عدّة علاقات؟؟؟؟ نفسي بنت تجاوب!!*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *اول شي حصل خير وما حدا زعل من حدا*
> 
> المهم:
> 
> 
> الشباب بحسهم غامضي تعرف يا هدوء بكره فيهم شغلة انو لما بتحبهم وحدة بيتركوها ليش ما بعرف وبتبقى تعاني من الم الذكرى حاب بس افهم ليش وشو سر الواحد من الشباب يطلع بس بالعيون من دو ما يحكي مع البنت يعني ممكن يحبها ولا بس مجرد تطلع وبس 
>  
> *الغموض عند شاب بكون تابع لشخصيته وهاد امر برجعله الو نفسه.. اما ليش بحبوا وبتركوا فهاد اكيد نابع من عدم احساسهم بمشاعر الناس، ما انتي بتلاقي الواحد من الشباب لإمو ما عندو وفا فكيف بدو يخلص لوحده الله اعلم من وين اراضيها!! اما بالنسبة للغة العيون فهاد شاب خجول وحساس خيتي ما تخافي عليه بكرة بتعلم وبصير متل البلبل*


كتير يعني بسمع بنات يحكو عن العيون بس ما جربت بس اجرب اردلكو خبر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> جميل ما تريده ...ز لكن هدوء أيكفي ذلك ؟؟؟
> أتستطيع حينها أن تتحمل ماوجدت فيها من صفات ان كان هناك شيء سيء؟؟؟


 

 
*نعم وعن تجربة مسبقة تحملت حتى غيّرتها وجرت على طبيعتي وتغيرت وفق طبيعتها.. وبعد ذلك صرت على دربها من الماشين وتخطينـــــــا اصعب مراحلنا في فترة وجيزة فتحققت الثقة بكل هدووووووء*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إذا لم تحبيه حاول أن يمتلكك
*وإذا أحببته حاول تركك*

*هدوء مين قلك هيك جربت سئلت كل الشباب معقول ثانيا انا آسف على التصرف الطائش بدي جواب منطقي لهاي الجمله بالذات طيب*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أكيد اه وعن تجربه 
> أثناء علاقتي مع زيد تركت له كامل حريته في كل شيء حتى وصل به الأمر 
> أنه تمنى أن (( نزعل من بعض )) فشل ولم يستطع والأمر الآخر من خلال حريته المطلقة أطلق حريتي في اللامحدود ... 
> وهنا ينطبق الأمر على الثقة الامحدودة بنيت على فهم وتقدير كاف


 
 
*صدقيني يا هنـــــــــــــاء*

*لم يجرّب طعم الحب .. من لم يجرب الثقة اللامحدودة ..*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا حبيت واحدة بس كانت بسبب ظرف معين كانت بتقدر تحله بس طاوعت نفسها ونسيت كل اشي هسه انا الغلطان بنظرك يا هدوء 

انا حولت ما اتركها انا اتحديت بس هي بدها تتركني انا الغلطان هدوء صح .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> إذا لم تحبيه حاول أن يمتلكك
> *وإذا أحببته حاول تركك*
> 
> *هدوء مين قلك هيك جربت سئلت كل الشباب معقول ثانيا انا آسف على التصرف الطائش بدي جواب منطقي لهاي الجمله بالذات طيب*


 
 

*اوك رح اقول* 

*اولا انت اعتبر نفسك من ضمن اللي مش مشمولين بالكلام لإنو موضّح بأول الموضوع انو الموضوع مش معمم عالجميع..*

*ثانيا هاي الصفة موجودة كتير عند الشباب بجوز ما مرت عليك .. انا شخصيا بعرف اكتر من عينة كانوا يحبّوا ليجنّوا ويركضوا ليهلكوا وماتوا 60 موتة مشان يمتلكوها.. وبس تزوّج ما استمرت حالتهم كما كان متوقع لإنهم تطلقوا بعد  3 شهور.. السبب كان انو ما كان يشوف بعقله كان قلبه مسيطر عليه، عنده هدف واحد وهو الزواج ولكن ما قدّر ظروفة انو اصلا غير صالح لفتح بيت!!*

*هاي القصص بنسمعها يوميا.. وهي متكررة.. والبنات اكيد عندهم آراء..*

*كمان الموضوع مُصاغ بصيغة الانثى اللي بتتكلم وبتطلب منك التوضيح ، فمن المتوقع انك تسمع كلام ينتقدك ، وانت وضّح ليش تضل صورتنا قاتمة هيك؟؟؟؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا حبيت واحدة بس كانت بسبب ظرف معين كانت بتقدر تحله بس طاوعت نفسها ونسيت كل اشي هسه انا الغلطان بنظرك يا هدوء 
> 
> انا حولت ما اتركها انا اتحديت بس هي بدها تتركني انا الغلطان هدوء صح .


 
 
*اكيد انت مش غلطان ومين قال هيك.. لا تكون حساس زيادة..*

*الغلط من الجهتين حبيبي وهاي العبارات اللي انذكرت بالموضوع مش قواعد بنمشي عليها بحياتنا ..*

*طيب وين البنات تعو واسألوا حالكم ليش بتتركونا بدون اسباب؟؟*

*بجوز بنت الشديفات سألت هيك سؤال من قبل وجاوبتها (طيش وقلّة مسؤولية) .. الغدر صاب الجميع ومن الطرفين .. وما دامه هيك دعونا (لا نُلدغ من الجحر مرتين)...*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *اوك رح اقول*  
> *اولا انت اعتبر نفسك من ضمن اللي مش مشمولين بالكلام لإنو موضّح بأول الموضوع انو الموضوع مش معمم عالجميع..* 
> *ثانيا هاي الصفة موجودة كتير عند الشباب بجوز ما مرت عليك .. انا شخصيا بعرف اكتر من عينة كانوا يحبّوا ليجنّوا ويركضوا ليهلكوا وماتوا 60 موتة مشان يمتلكوها.. وبس تزوّج ما استمرت حالتهم كما كان متوقع لإنهم تطلقوا بعد 3 شهور.. السبب كان انو ما كان يشوف بعقله كان قلبه مسيطر عليه، عنده هدف واحد وهو الزواج ولكن ما قدّر ظروفة انو اصلا غير صالح لفتح بيت!!* 
> *هاي القصص بنسمعها يوميا.. وهي متكررة.. والبنات اكيد عندهم آراء..* 
> 
> *كمان الموضوع مُصاغ بصيغة الانثى اللي بتتكلم وبتطلب منك التوضيح ، فمن المتوقع انك تسمع كلام ينتقدك ، وانت وضّح ليش تضل صورتنا قاتمة هيك؟؟؟؟*


 

يا سيدي اوكي كلامك على عيني وراسي الشباب عندهم لف دوران مش قايل لا بس البنت لم تجرح كرامة شب عشان ترضي غرورها هون بيت القصيد فاهم علي هذا السؤال يلي بدي اطرحه على كل بنت بالمنتدى حتى بارض الواقع على علمك البنت لم بدها تتفوق على شب معين أهملها بتحاول بشتى الواسائل تدميره نفسيا .

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *نعم وعن تجربة مسبقة تحملت حتى غيّرتها وجرت على طبيعتي وتغيرت وفق طبيعتها.. وبعد ذلك صرت على دربها من الماشين وتخطينـــــــا اصعب مراحلنا في فترة وجيزة فتحققت الثقة بكل هدووووووء*


وبرأيك التغييير في صالحنا ؟؟؟ 
باعتقادي لأ لأنه كل شي بتغيره برجع 
الأفضل أن نرضى بما أعطانا ولا نغيره  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *اكيد انت مش غلطان ومين قال هيك.. لا تكون حساس زيادة..* 
> *الغلط من الجهتين حبيبي وهاي العبارات اللي انذكرت بالموضوع مش قواعد بنمشي عليها بحياتنا ..* 
> *طيب وين البنات تعو واسألوا حالكم ليش بتتركونا بدون اسباب؟؟* 
> 
> *بجوز بنت الشديفات سألت هيك سؤال من قبل وجاوبتها (طيش وقلّة مسؤولية) .. الغدر صاب الجميع ومن الطرفين .. وما دامه هيك دعونا (لا نُلدغ من الجحر مرتين)...*



حبيبي هدوء انا أشكرك على هذا الموضوع يلي بناقش هيك أمور بس تكون خاجة عن إيطار العاطفة انا مش حساس زيادة عن اللزوم بس الموقف بالذات تخليته نقطة سوداء بدفتري للجنس حوا مع أحترامي للجميع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> وبرأيك التغييير في صالحنا ؟؟؟ 
> باعتقادي لأ لأنه كل شي بتغيره برجع 
> الأفضل أن نرضى بما أعطانا ولا نغيره


 
التغيير تحصيل حاصل لكل بنت وشب بس لكن يكون من كل قلبه وجوارحه بدو يتغير ان شاء الله لاحسن يا بياض .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وبرأيك التغييير في صالحنا ؟؟؟ 
> باعتقادي لأ لأنه كل شي بتغيره برجع 
> الأفضل أن نرضى بما أعطانا ولا نغيره


 
*الرضـــــــــــا ما قسم الله أفضل طبعـــــــــــــا*

*انا معك (بجوز برجع احيانا) .. لكن التغيير ولّد نوع من الثقة المتبادلة فإن رجع عاد وتصلّح على ما غيرناه .. هذا واقعي الذي أعيش...!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يا سيدي اوكي كلامك على عيني وراسي الشباب عندهم لف دوران مش قايل لا بس البنت لم تجرح كرامة شب عشان ترضي غرورها هون بيت القصيد فاهم علي هذا السؤال يلي بدي اطرحه على كل بنت بالمنتدى حتى بارض الواقع على علمك البنت لم بدها تتفوق على شب معين أهملها بتحاول بشتى الواسائل تدميره نفسيا .


 
لأ يا عبدالله مو كل البنات هيك بتكون ردة فعلها الا اذا كانت مختلة تفكيريا .. :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

التغيير مثل ما قال هدوء لازم يكون من أرض الواقع بالفعل مش بس كلام .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا سيدي اوكي كلامك على عيني وراسي الشباب عندهم لف دوران مش قايل لا بس البنت لم تجرح كرامة شب عشان ترضي غرورها هون بيت القصيد فاهم علي هذا السؤال يلي بدي اطرحه على كل بنت بالمنتدى حتى بارض الواقع على علمك البنت لم بدها تتفوق على شب معين أهملها بتحاول بشتى الواسائل تدميره نفسيا .


 
 
*الغرور صفة عند الإنسان بشكل عام شاب كان ام فتاة ..*

*اترك الجواب للبنــــــــــات أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها!!*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لأ يا عبدالله مو كل البنات هيك بتكون ردة فعلها الا اذا كانت مختلة تفكيريا ..


 
أوكي بياض أشكرك على ردك طيب أعطيني دليل من الواقع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حبيبي هدوء انا أشكرك على هذا الموضوع يلي بناقش هيك أمور بس تكون خاجة عن إيطار العاطفة انا مش حساس زيادة عن اللزوم بس الموقف بالذات تخليته نقطة سوداء بدفتري للجنس حوا مع أحترامي للجميع


 
 
*حاسس انك انجرحت كتير*

*لكن بربـــــك اخبرني .. (اما زلت تكن في قلبك بعضا من الذكرى وقليل من الحب لها؟)*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *حاسس انك انجرحت كتير* 
> 
> *لكن بربـــــك اخبرني .. (اما زلت تكن في قلبك بعضا من الذكرى وقليل من الحب لها؟)*


 
يا سيدي خلال الفتره الماضيه كنت افكر فيها بس كان القدر أقوى ,أشد قسوة حبت هاي البنت صديق الي كان معاي بالمدرسه وشب عسكري . 

شوف الزمن ما برحم يا هدوء تجربه قاسية جدا .

----------


## بياض الثلج

> أوكي بياض أشكرك على ردك طيب أعطيني دليل من الواقع


 
الغيرة أكبر دليل والمشي خلف التصرفات فتاة خلف فتاة 
ومن منهما التي ستكسب قلب الشاب ثم تتركه وحيدا
من خلال السنتان الماضيتان في الكلية 
وجدت الكثير هكذا 
تكون الفتاة كأسد تفترس بوحشية قاتلة تدمر ثم تمضي 
الحياة مليئة عبدالله وفيها من الألوان ما شئت 
والفتاة أشبه بأن أخبرك بانها أفعى متلونة 
قد تكون سامة وقد تكون لا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا سيدي خلال الفتره الماضيه كنت افكر فيها بس كان القدر أقوى ,أشد قسوة حبت هاي البنت صديق الي كان معاي بالمدرسه وشب عسكري . 
> 
> شوف الزمن ما برحم يا هدوء تجربه قاسية جدا .


 
*بحس انو بعض البنات بكونوا اضعف من الشباب بمسألة التغيير.. يعني من الممكن شافت بصاحبك شيء يلائمها ، ربما حبها الك يتطلب منها تغيير بعض من عاداتها .. او التنازل عن امر دنيوي ..*

*تجربتك قاسية .. وكأنها قالت لك بكل برود (حاول من جديد)...!*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الغيرة أكبر دليل والمشي خلف التصرفات فتاة خلف فتاة 
> ومن منهما التي ستكسب قلب الشاب ثم تتركه وحيدا
> من خلال السنتان الماضيتان في الكلية 
> وجدت الكثير هكذا 
> تكون الفتاة كأسد تفترس بوحشية قاتلة تدمر ثم تمضي 
> الحياة مليئة عبدالله وفيها من الألوان ما شئت 
> والفتاة أشبه بأن أخبرك بانها أفعى متلونة 
> قد تكون سامة وقد تكون لا


 
اوكي هناء بس البنت لازم الواحد يقول الحق دايما البنت عندما تشعر بتصرفات الشب غير مصلحتها يجب ان تأخذ جميع احتياطاتها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الغيرة أكبر دليل والمشي خلف التصرفات فتاة خلف فتاة 
> ومن منهما التي ستكسب قلب الشاب ثم تتركه وحيدا
> من خلال السنتان الماضيتان في الكلية 
> وجدت الكثير هكذا 
> تكون الفتاة كأسد تفترس بوحشية قاتلة تدمر ثم تمضي 
> الحياة مليئة عبدالله وفيها من الألوان ما شئت 
> والفتاة أشبه بأن أخبرك بانها أفعى متلونة 
> قد تكون سامة وقد تكون لا


 
*والفتاة أشبه بأن أخبرك بانها أفعى متلونة* 
*قد تكون سامة وقد تكون لا*
*.............................*
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *بحس انو بعض البنات بكونوا اضعف من الشباب بمسألة التغيير.. يعني من الممكن شافت بصاحبك شيء يلائمها ، ربما حبها الك يتطلب منها تغيير بعض من عاداتها .. او التنازل عن امر دنيوي ..* 
> 
> *تجربتك قاسية .. وكأنها قالت لك بكل برود (حاول من جديد)...!*


 

بتعرف هدوء بجوز القدر اذا خلنا مع بعض بجوز عبدالله ما بصير يلي ان شاء الله رح يوصله بتجربه أخرى صادقه رح تكون شريكة المستقبل والحاضر طبعا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اوكي هناء بس البنت لازم الواحد يقول الحق دايما البنت عندما تشعر بتصرفات الشب غير مصلحتها يجب ان تأخذ جميع احتياطاتها


 

*يا عبدالله هون المشكلة* 
*ليش ما بتاخد احتياطها في وقت انو الشاب اللي بتعرفه بتعرف عنو انو ممكن انو يتركها بأي لحظة!!* 
*والشاب نفس الشي.. لازم يكون عنده نظر بالموضوع يعني، لما ما كانت الثقة موجودة ليش تتفاجأ بتصرفاتها!!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *والفتاة أشبه بأن أخبرك بانها أفعى متلونة* 
> *قد تكون سامة وقد تكون لا*
> *.............................*


 
والله جد هاد اللي لاحظته انا لفتيات اعمارهم تتراوح بين ال20 لغاية 24

 :Eh S(2): 

واستغربت كتير انه فعلا ممكن البنت تكون أفعى  :Cry2: وهاد بشوه سمعتنا نحن جنس حوااااااااء :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بتعرف هدوء بجوز القدر اذا خلنا مع بعض بجوز عبدالله ما بصير يلي ان شاء الله رح يوصله بتجربه أخرى صادقه رح تكون شريكة المستقبل والحاضر طبعا


 

*بإذن الله بتعلى مراتبك حبيبي* 
*وصدقني وقتها رح تندم البنت اللي تركتك* 

*بس بقولوا (كل واحد عقله عاجبه) يعني بجوز هي مبسوطة على وضعها ولو صرت وزير!!* 
*ووقتها بتعرف مزبوط انها مش من ثوبك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *يا عبدالله هون المشكلة*
> 
> *ليش ما بتاخد احتياطها في وقت انو الشاب اللي بتعرفه بتعرف عنو انو ممكن انو يتركها بأي لحظة!!* 
> 
> *والشاب نفس الشي.. لازم يكون عنده نظر بالموضوع يعني، لما ما كانت الثقة موجودة ليش تتفاجأ بتصرفاتها!!*


 
يا سيدي الثقة العمياء بداية قصة أي حب لاتكفي لتكملة المشوار يا صديقي

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اوكي هناء بس البنت لازم الواحد يقول الحق دايما البنت عندما تشعر بتصرفات الشب غير مصلحتها يجب ان تأخذ جميع احتياطاتها


 
احتياطات شو يا عبدالله وهدوء؟؟؟؟
اللي متعارف عليه انه لازم يكون كل شي واضح من البداية 

واذا توافر لشو كل شي بعده ؟؟؟

اذا هنا تكمن لمشكلة ربما حينما يحدث شيء بعد التفاهم 

عدم الصدق أرجح هذا السبب لا غير :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *بإذن الله بتعلى مراتبك حبيبي*
> 
> *وصدقني وقتها رح تندم البنت اللي تركتك* 
> 
> *بس بقولوا (كل واحد عقله عاجبه) يعني بجوز هي مبسوطة على وضعها ولو صرت وزير!!* 
> 
> *ووقتها بتعرف مزبوط انها مش من ثوبك*


 
يا صديقي بجوز الحب الاعمى كان بيناتنا هذاك الوقت لآن عبدالله تغير ومنظوره للحب يجب يكون للافضل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا سيدي الثقة العمياء بداية قصة أي حب لاتكفي لتكملة المشوار يا صديقي


 
 
*بتعرف يا عبدالله*

*فيك تختار من بنات الدنيـــــــــــــا التي تعجبك وتكون على هواك*
*لسّاتك شباب وببداية طريق مزدهر بإذن الله..*

*بكرة لما تصير وراء الزجاج رح ما تخلص تحايــــــــا من بنات الشمال*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> احتياطات شو يا عبدالله وهدوء؟؟؟؟
> اللي متعارف عليه انه لازم يكون كل شي واضح من البداية 
> 
> واذا توافر لشو كل شي بعده ؟؟؟
> 
> اذا هنا تكمن لمشكلة ربما حينما يحدث شيء بعد التفاهم 
> 
> عدم الصدق أرجح هذا السبب لا غير


يا بياض الثلج الله خلقلنا عقول نفكر فيها مش اول ما تشعري بحب شخص ما لكي تعملي اوف لعقلك لازم تتأكدي أنو صادق نحوك بكل جوانب الحياة ممكن يكون نصيبك .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *بتعرف يا عبدالله* 
> *فيك تختار من بنات الدنيـــــــــــــا التي تعجبك وتكون على هواك*
> *لسّاتك شباب وببداية طريق مزدهر بإذن الله..* 
> 
> *بكرة لما تصير وراء الزجاج رح ما تخلص تحايــــــــا من بنات الشمال*


هههههههههههههههههه والله يا سيدي الله يستر اليوم كنت بحكي لصاحبي لازم اي دي جي يختصر الطريق يخطب قبل ما يقعد وراء الزجاج

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههههههههههه والله يا سيدي الله يستر اليوم كنت بحكي لصاحبي لازم اي دي جي يختصر الطريق يخطب قبل ما يقعد وراء الزجاج


 

*والله يا عبدالله بدون خطبة احسن اقل ما فيها ما حدا بحاسبك..* 
*كمان بتلاقي خطيبتك بتسجّل كل برامجك المباشرة وبتكتب لاسته بكل اسماء البنات اللي سلّموا عليك ووقتها هات لشوف شو بدك تلحّق!!* 
*متل منصور الطوال اذا بتعرفه هههههه*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *والله يا عبدالله بدون خطبة احسن اقل ما فيها ما حدا بحاسبك..*
> 
> *كمان بتلاقي خطيبتك بتسجّل كل برامجك المباشرة وبتكتب لاسته بكل اسماء البنات اللي سلّموا عليك ووقتها هات لشوف شو بدك تلحّق!!* 
> 
> *متل منصور الطوال اذا بتعرفه هههههه*


 
يا سيدي بعرفه عراسي والله منصور  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

يا سيدي انا بكون حكتيلها كل اشي اهم اشي عندي الصراحة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يا هدوء مع احترامي للشباب 
الله بياخذ الشباب كلهم لانه ما بيعجبهم العجب 
بيحكي معك الشاب بانه بحبك وبيحكي انتي حلووه وبعد ايام بتنتهي العلاقة انا كتير البنات بيجو يشكولي منكو  بس انا لحد هسعه ما بحب حدى لانو انا تفكير بغير شيء وما حدى بياخذ مني ولا نظره ممكن ما بتصدق لكن انا بحكي صح 100/100

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


 :SnipeR (88):  ليش بتضحك

----------


## The Gentle Man

اولا صباح الخير

ثانيا الموضوع حلو وبجنن 

بس لاحظت من جميع ردودكو انو بدكو تصلو 

" الحق على مين "



لاحظت ايام زمان 
لما تجوز ابوي وابوك وابوها 

انه ما كان يعرف امي وامك وامها غير بالمناسبات
وحتى بعمرو ما فكر فيها


هلا الواحد بحب قبل ما يفكر فيها
وبحكي معها بالحب وابصر شو 

وبعدين كل واحد بروح بحال طريقو 

طيب ليش ؟؟؟؟؟  :5c9db8ce52: 

هو هذا حب

الحب اذا كان متبادل بين الطرفين واستمر تسمى حب 

واذا اعجبك فيها شغله مستقبلية 

يعني بنت تكون اولا صاحبة دين و مربية صح ومتعلمه وبتعرف تربي اولادك 

هون بتفكر فيها

مش اذا عجبتك ضحكتها بدك تحبها

عجبك شي ثاني تروح تحبها


احنا لعاد ليش بنحب اذا بالاخير راح نترك

----------


## العالي عالي

> *لا عادي ما احنا كلنـــــا متفهمين للمواقف اللي انذكرت أعلاه*
> 
>  *وبالتالي بأصل الموضوع يتطلب منك الدفاع عن نفسك..*
> 
>  *وضّح شو بدك بالزبط مشان تحسّن صورة (آدم) أمام (حوّاء) اللي دائما بتحس بتعالي الرجل عليها ..*






هدوء الموضوع لا يتطلب الدفاع عن النفس من قبل الشباب او آدم لان الامور التي ذكرتها مش موجودة مع احترامي لرأيك 
واذا موجودة فها بنسبة قليلة 
وبعدين ما في داعي نحسن صورة آدم امام حواء لاني حواء لازم تحسن صورتها امام آدم 

وشكراٍ

----------


## بياض الثلج

على راسي كل التعليقات السابقة 
بس حبيت احكي يا جنتل بالنسبة لابهاتنا وامهاتنا 
اكتشفت انه ابوي كان بحب وحده بزمناته وجدي ما خطبلوا اياها  :Db465236ff: 
فلهيك اللي احنا فيه هلا موجود من زمان :SnipeR (9):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كل شي بصير

----------


## anoucha

اي والله شو بدكو اه احكوا لشوف :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*احنا لعاد ليش بنحب اذا بالاخير راح نترك* 

جنتل تسمحلي انت غلطان بهل الجملة عشان تحب لازم تتحدى كل الضغوطات يلي حولينا لآخر نفس

----------


## ادرني فلسطيني عربي مأصل

احم احم مع انو وصولي متأخر بس والله راسي محرووق بهالحكي حرام عليكو يا بنات احنا الشباب مو هييك انتو الي بتزعلو بدون ما نعرف لييه واذا سألنا ياو ييلنا بتحكو لييه مو عارف انا لييه زعلان ؟ اه صح كييف بدك تعرف هوه اصلا انت بتفهم عليي او بتحس فييه وبتضلكو ماسكات حالكن ورايحات
ممكن عنا الشباب شويية غروور بس كلو بسبب الغيرييرة الغبيية العمية الي دمرت علاقتي مع حبيبتي بستااااااااااااهل غلعا انكو البنات احسن منا بمليون مرة 
اللهم اشهد اني دافعت عن جنس حوا لانهن بكرة بنكرن هالإشي اخخخخخخ من هالجنس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff: 
اعذرني هدوء بس هاد فلسطيني ضحكني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> احم احم مع انو وصولي متأخر بس والله راسي محرووق بهالحكي حرام عليكو يا بنات احنا الشباب مو هييك انتو الي بتزعلو بدون ما نعرف لييه واذا سألنا ياو ييلنا بتحكو لييه مو عارف انا لييه زعلان ؟ اه صح كييف بدك تعرف هوه اصلا انت بتفهم عليي او بتحس فييه وبتضلكو ماسكات حالكن ورايحات
> ممكن عنا الشباب شويية غروور بس كلو بسبب الغيرييرة الغبيية العمية الي دمرت علاقتي مع حبيبتي بستااااااااااااهل غلعا انكو البنات احسن منا بمليون مرة 
> اللهم اشهد اني دافعت عن جنس حوا لانهن بكرة بنكرن هالإشي اخخخخخخ من هالجنس


خالي انحرق راسك ما علينا مش تحملهم كل المسؤولية واحنا الشباب بنتشغل مت تحت لتحت


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شكرا اللي مرّوا وتركوا بصماتهم النديّة



اكيد احنا مش بمعركة ولا بحرب مشان الواحد يحسّن صورته..


بس كل ما هنالك هو طلب بعض التوضيحات وتفسير بعض الأمور الغامضة..


وانا بالموضوع هاد مش بمعرض اتهام الشباب عن دونهم وانما لنتكلم بما يراه بعضهن من المزاجية عليهن..


ما قصرتوا شكــــــــــرا 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اصلاً الشباب دايماً بيحطو الحق على البنات لو زعلت البنت ما يحكو مالها بيحكو درب اللي يسد وما يرد صح 
 :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شوي شوي علينا يا جماعه

مش كلنا وحوش

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اصلاً الشباب دايماً بيحطو الحق على البنات لو زعلت البنت ما يحكو مالها بيحكو درب اللي يسد وما يرد صح


 
غلط

مش كلنا هيك

اصبعك مو مثل بعض

 :Icon31:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اول شي عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال 100 سنة 
بس هي هاي القاعدة الوحيدة اللي ما الها شواذ 
والشب بتلاقي عندو 100 حبيبة ازا راحت وحدة يحكيلها بالناقص ما هو في عندو احتياط 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *شكرا اللي مرّوا وتركوا بصماتهم النديّة*
> 
> 
> 
> *اكيد احنا مش بمعركة ولا بحرب مشان الواحد يحسّن صورته..*
> 
> 
> *بس كل ما هنالك هو طلب بعض التوضيحات وتفسير بعض الأمور الغامضة..*
> ...


تسلم ايدك يا هدووووء فعلا كل شي يحدث بسبب المزاجية ومطلوب توضيح كل من زاويته الخاصة 

طرح مميز  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اول شي عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال 100 سنة 
> بس هي هاي القاعدة الوحيدة اللي ما الها شواذ 
> والشب بتلاقي عندو 100 حبيبة ازا راحت وحدة يحكيلها بالناقص ما هو في عندو احتياط


 
شو قرابه شو يعني عامل فريق كرة قدم يعني والباقي احتياط  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

صح هاد التعبير اللي بدي اوصلو من الاول 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله لو أعمل فريق كرة قدم بشكله من 22 لاعب مش ميه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خايفة انو يكون قصدك 220  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وله يا بنت الحلال وحدي الله شو 220 وحدة يالله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لا الله الا الله مالك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

220

كتير هيك صح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ 
لأنهم بيحكو قلب الشب بيوسع لكل الكون وبيحب اكتر من مليون 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هذا قلب الشب طلع طنجره 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ههههههههههههههههههه
تاعت عزايم كبيرة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه شكلو هيك 

اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شو الفريق اللي بتشجع فيوووووووووو
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تشلسي طبعا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اهلا وسهلا 
ما بعرفه 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نادي انجليزي يا بنت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بعرفه يا ولد اهدا عاد بحكي ما بعرفه 
حلوة هاي يا بنت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
انفجرت بيكفي 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حشش يا خالي ما حدا قدك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اول شي عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال 100 سنة 
> بس هي هاي القاعدة الوحيدة اللي ما الها شواذ 
> والشب بتلاقي عندو 100 حبيبة ازا راحت وحدة يحكيلها بالناقص ما هو في عندو احتياط


 
هاد رأيك أنتِ...بس صدقيني انه في شباب محترمين و عمرهم ما عملوا الشغله هاي

و بالنسبة لكلمة احتاط ما عجبتني لأنها مش حلوه بحقكم انتم كأناث و بحق اي شب محترم

و انتِ بألف خير يا رب

و بعيد و بكرر مش كل اصابعك مثل بعض

 :Icon31:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ول ول ول  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا بنت الشديفات وتحية عسكرية مو شايفين انكوا طلعتوا عن نطاق الموضوع؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(2): ليش هيك!!!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يا بنت الشديفات وتحية عسكرية مو شايفين انكوا طلعتوا عن نطاق الموضوع؟؟؟؟ليش هيك!!!


 
والله ما أنا هي بلشت سوسه الله وكيلك  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## رموش حزينه

بصراحه انا مابهمني شوبدكو يال الشباب بيهمني الانسان اللي بدي ارتبط فيه  يعرف انا شوبدي وبس ومعك حق يا خالد اصابعنا مو متل بعض

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جد انا بهمني اشي واحد البنت يلي بدي ارتبط فيها تكون صريحة وصادقة معي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
الصراحة والصدق صفــــــــات موجودة عند الكثيرين

ولكن..

وللأسف..



أولئك المنافقون يزدادون!!

فنظن ان الدنيــــــــا قد مُلأت نفــــــــاقا!



إبحث عنها يا صديقي ستجدهـــــــــا

هي بإنتظارك 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> *الصراحة والصدق صفــــــــات موجودة عند الكثيرين*
> 
> *ولكن..*
> 
> *وللأسف..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هي بإنتظاري صح شو معرفك انتا بس خلال فترة من الزمن وبصير النصيب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بصراحه انا مابهمني شوبدكو يال الشباب بيهمني الانسان اللي بدي ارتبط فيه يعرف انا شوبدي وبس ومعك حق يا خالد اصابعنا مو متل بعض


 
شكرا الك

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
الخلاصة:

ما حدا من الشبــــــــاب قال شو بده بالزبط!! 

ويبقى عندكن ايتها الفتيـــــــــات ذلك التساؤل: 

ماذا تريدون يا شباب ؟؟ أحكوها ع بلاطة؟؟ 
[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> الخلاصة:
> 
> ما حدا من الشبــــــــاب قال شو بده بالزبط!! 
> 
> ويبقى عندكن ايتها الفتيـــــــــات ذلك التساؤل: 
> 
> ماذا تريدون يا شباب ؟؟ أحكوها ع بلاطة؟؟ 
> [/align]*



هاد بدل ع انه همن نفسهم مو عارفين شو بدهم وصدقني هذا هو حال الفتيات أيظا :Bl (15):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
بياض اسكتي بلا فضايح  :Acebf6cab7: 
الله يديمكو يا شباب فوق روس اهلكو احكو شو بدكو  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بالنسبة محيت اشي اسمه جنس حوا حاليا من قاموسي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (20):  :SnipeR (20):  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بياض اسكتي بلا فضايح 
> الله يديمكو يا شباب فوق روس اهلكو احكو شو بدكو


الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس يا بنوته  :SnipeR (52): 

وهئة بديش أسكت 

ولازم بطريقة أو أخرى نعلم من الطرفين ماذا يريد ؟!!!!! :7anoon:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس يا بنوته 
> 
> وهئة بديش أسكت 
> 
> ولازم بطريقة أو أخرى نعلم من الطرفين ماذا يريد ؟!!!!!


ردي بياضو بس احكي عن حالك اوك 
ولا تسكتي بس بكرر احكي عن حالك  :Bl (15):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
طيب انا بدي احكي وعن الجميع يعني بصوت الشباب اوك..
وما تنسوا اني ما بعمم على كل البنات:


بدي بنات الدنيا يتركوا هالصفات و والله لنرضى بعد هيك:

1. الغيرة من بعضهن البعض. 
2. الغيرة الزايدة علينا وهاي طبعا حجة البنت النكدية 
3. حاجتكم تربطونا اي والله خنقتونا بدنا حرية عـــــــــــاد! 
4. بدنا ثقة .. كتيرين ما بثقوا فينا وبعدين يعني؟ 
5. بكفّي تكرهوا بعضكن مشان اشياء تافهه كبروا عقولكن 
6. ارحمونا من المصاريف بطلنا نلحّق لا قبل الجيزة ولا بالخطبة ولا بعد الجيزة كله اضرب من بعضو 
7. ارحمونا حاجة تتدللوا شو انتو بنات وزرا؟؟ خففوا المهور مهي بالنهاية طالعة على روسكن 
8. ذبحتونــــــــــــــا بفتح البيوت يعني ما بتسكنوا الا على ريش النعام؟؟ مشان الله اقنعوا بقى!! 
9. اتركوا النميمة وكتر الكلام والبربرة ونقل الحكي ولا تفشوا الاسرار 
10. بطلوا بقى اللبس المايص في شباب بدها تعيش عاد 
11. انسوا مصطلح (الخيانة) وبلاها تركضوا ورا الشب المدهن شو احنا مش بشر يعني؟؟ 
12. حاجة تقولوا انو احنا اللي بنركض وراكم والله انتو اللي الكم ثلثين الخاطر! 
13. ومشان الله اتركوا عادة كل يوم خط وكل يوم شبكة يعني كل ما بدنا نحطكم سوبر لازم ندفع دينار !! 



ربما رح اضيف المزيد حسبما ارى واسمع .. يا ريت تاخدوا الطلبات بالحسبان 
وبالنسبة للشباب يا ريت يحكوا اللي بقلبهم 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> . حاجة تقولوا انو احنا اللي بنركض وراكم والله انتو اللي الكم ثلثين الخاطر!



صح لسانك  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

12. حاجة تقولوا انو احنا اللي بنركض وراكم والله انتو اللي الكم ثلثين الخاطر!  :Icon32: 



وحش با هدوء بس يلي ناس يلي ببالي تفهم بقى

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني بحاول احكي شي
بس ما خليت شي

بس ملاحظ انه احنا الشباب كمان عنا هيك شغلات  :Eh S(3):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]
> *طيب انا بدي احكي وعن الجميع يعني بصوت الشباب اوك..*
> *وما تنسوا اني ما بعمم على كل البنات:*
> 
> 
> *بدي بنات الدنيا يتركوا هالصفات و والله لنرضى بعد هيك:*
> 
> *1. الغيرة من بعضهن البعض.* 
> *2. الغيرة الزايدة علينا وهاي طبعا حجة البنت النكدية* 
> ...


 


*قد ما يكون موجود ما بنوصل قد ما وصّلوا !!!!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

شوف شوف الشباب صدقت  :7anoon:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جنس حوا اعوذ بالله الله يبعدنا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> *طيب انا بدي احكي وعن الجميع يعني بصوت الشباب اوك..*
> *وما تنسوا اني ما بعمم على كل البنات:*
> 
> 
> *بدي بنات الدنيا يتركوا هالصفات و والله لنرضى بعد هيك:*
> 
> *1. الغيرة من بعضهن البعض.* 
> *2. الغيرة الزايدة علينا وهاي طبعا حجة البنت النكدية* 
> ...


 

شو هاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش مخلي   :Df3d6b430e: 




 :SnipeR (84): 
 :SnipeR (84): 
 :SnipeR (84):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
مبارح كانو يغردوا هالبنات بس طلبنا طلباتنا بطّل الهن حس !!! 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليش معصب يا هدوووء  :7anoon: 

يعني انتو بتغردوا ؟؟؟  :Eh S(3): 

بتعرف حاسة انه احنا البنات أخطائنا أكثر  :Bl (4): بس حروفي تايه ومش عارفة اكتب كلمتين ع بعض كدليل لكلامي :Embarrassment:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

البنات بتستنى غلطة من شب عشان اتبطل تحكي معاه اشي بجنن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الشب ما بيفهم البنت وبعد ما يكون كل اشي حلو بينكدو على الوحدة عيشتها هيك بحس الشب عن جد بلى مشاعر بلى احاسيس ما بيبكي ولا بيحب ليش فهموني بدي جواب مقنع وبعدها ما رح اناقش بالموضوع نهائياً

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الشب ما بيفهم البنت وبعد ما يكون كل اشي حلو بينكدو على الوحدة عيشتها هيك بحس الشب عن جد بلى مشاعر بلى احاسيس ما بيبكي ولا بيحب ليش فهموني بدي جواب مقنع وبعدها ما رح اناقش بالموضوع نهائياً


 

انا بالنسبه الي الوضع محسوم انا لما بحب بتعطل كل إشي بحياتي من ناحيه التفكير لأني بعرف انو يلي بدو يحي بحب جد وبصدق

----------


## بياض الثلج

بتعرفوا انه لهلا رغم انه الموضوع صار مثبت محدش حكى شو بده  :Frown: 

وانتو يا بنات شو بدكم ؟؟؟ احكوها ع بلاطة :Frown:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بدي يكون الحب الاول صادق مش متل البنات اللي بشوفهم بلا مشاعر يصيرو لما ينتركووووووووووووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا بدي يكون الحب الاول صادق مش متل البنات اللي بشوفهم بلا مشاعر يصيرو لما ينتركووووووووووووو



*
*
*ثقي تماما لما التنين يحبوا بعضهم بصدق بتكون علاقتهم 100% ناجحة ودائمة حتى لو شو ما صار مشاكل.. الصدق شيء اساسي بكل العلاقات مش بس بالحب.. لكن كتيرين من الناس ما عادوا يصدقوا بس ليش يعني؟ هلقد صعبة انو يكون الانسان صادق بمشاعره وتعاملاته؟*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:C06a766466:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 





> *ثقي تماما لما التنين يحبوا بعضهم بصدق بتكون علاقتهم 100% ناجحة ودائمة حتى لو شو ما صار مشاكل.. الصدق شيء اساسي بكل العلاقات مش بس بالحب.. لكن كتيرين من الناس ما عادوا يصدقوا بس ليش يعني؟ هلقد صعبة انو يكون الانسان صادق بمشاعره وتعاملاته؟*




لكن ما في علاقات ناجحة 100%

وين الحب إلى بتحكي عنو بوجود كل المشكلات إلى بنواجها في حياتنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لكن ما في علاقات ناجحة 100%
> 
> وين الحب إلى بتحكي عنو بوجود كل المشكلات إلى بنواجها في حياتنا



*
**حبيبي بدي احكيلك شغلة:*

*انا بعيش قصة حب ناجحة 100% رغم اني بعاني من مشكلات من أصعب ما قد تظن.. وكمان حبيبتي نفس الشي بتواجه مشاكل على مستوى..*

*وفي النهاية عند حبنا ما بعود لكل هاي المشاكل من معنى ابدا وببقى الشي الأساسي والموجود هو الحب..*

*بعد التجربة بقول.. انو اللي كان سبب نجاحنا في هاي العلاقة هو الصدق والثقة.. ولا شيء آخر!*

*بس بجوز تكون في امور كمان بتساعد على وجود العلاقات الناجحة بس هاي تجربتي انا*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا بدي يكون الحب الاول صادق مش متل البنات اللي بشوفهم بلا مشاعر يصيرو لما ينتركووووووووووووو


 
حب الاول بالنسبه الي كان جحيم والحمد مررنا منه مرور الكرام بس الحبي في المستقبل ما أواجه أي مشاكل لينتهي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (29):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بشوف انه الحب حرام

ردوا علي احسنلكوا 

 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> انا بشوف انه الحب حرام
> 
> ردوا علي احسنلكوا


طيب يا شيخ روح كل منسف

----------


## عاشق الحصن

با جماعه انا من وجهة نظري ما في حب اول وحب ثاني
الحب هو حب بجميع اشكاله
لما يكون في حبيبين تكو بعض دورو على السبب بتلاقو القصه اللي بينهم مش حب بل هي اعجاب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> با جماعه انا من وجهة نظري ما في حب اول وحب ثاني
> الحب هو حب بجميع اشكاله
> لما يكون في حبيبين تكو بعض دورو على السبب بتلاقو القصه اللي بينهم مش حب بل هي اعجاب


 
والله يا صاحبي بقدر اني اقولك انتا غلطان الحب موجود مش معقول لكل الناس بكونو معجبين صديقي الحب جميل له حسه فتذوقه تشعر به

----------


## العالي عالي

> با جماعه انا من وجهة نظري ما في حب اول وحب ثاني
> الحب هو حب بجميع اشكاله
> لما يكون في حبيبين تكو بعض دورو على السبب بتلاقو القصه اللي بينهم مش حب بل هي اعجاب


كلام مزبوط بكون اعجاب لكن يفهم على انه حب

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو في شي تاني غير الحب يا شباب وشابات ؟؟؟؟ 

هلا صار الحب كل شي وهو المطلب الوحيد للجميع؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (35):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> شو في شي تاني غير الحب يا شباب وشابات ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> هلا صار الحب كل شي وهو المطلب الوحيد للجميع؟؟؟؟


لا مو شرط.............

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نو في الصدق والشعور بلآخر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

المهم انو الكل بس يحب يحب بصدق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يس الحب الصدق اهم سمة بالعلاقة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وكمان انو الحب يكون يكبر ويتطور ويكون اكيد في احترام

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد الاحترام ضروري  يكون موجود هو الاساس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما حد حكى على بلاطة  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> ما حد حكى على بلاطة


"على بلاطة"  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> "على بلاطة"


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على منسف مش بلاطة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## هلا

صراحة  :SnipeR (61): .
حتى الصبايا بفكروا بهيك طريقة . هيك الغريزة والعاطفة اللي موجودة فينا (الظن السيء)

----------


## بنت بني حسن

> على منسف مش بلاطة


انت كل شي عندك منسف يعني بتنامي بتحلمي بالمنسف بتتخوثي تسولفي منسف 
الموضوع قلبتيه منسف وبعدين اعقلي بوبو شوي 
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh: 
 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *لا عادي ما احنا كلنـــــا متفهمين للمواقف اللي انذكرت أعلاه* 
> *وبالتالي بأصل الموضوع يتطلب منك الدفاع عن نفسك..* 
> 
> *وضّح شو بدك بالزبط مشان تحسّن صورة (آدم) أمام (حوّاء) اللي دائما بتحس بتعالي الرجل عليها ..*


 
ليش ادافع عن حالي مش عامل إشي غلط لسماح الله والله بالنسبه إلى بعد كل المواقف يلي مريت فيها مع جنس حوا بعض منهم إحساسهم بارد بمشاعر لآخرين وعندهم جو ممل مش طبيعي مع إحترامي الشديد لكل الصبايا بالمنتدى .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ليش ادافع عن حالي مش عامل إشي غلط لسماح الله والله بالنسبه إلى بعد كل المواقف يلي مريت فيها مع جنس حوا بعض منهم إحساسهم بارد بمشاعر لآخرين وعندهم جو ممل مش طبيعي مع إحترامي الشديد لكل الصبايا بالمنتدى .


 

رأي شخصي  :Smile:

----------

